# Tallaght to Dublin Airport?



## butterfield (30 Jan 2009)

Flight next Friday morning out of Dublin Airport at 10.45 - want to get there about 9.30.

Dont ususally travel on M50 at this time ......... how long will it take from Tallaght/Templeogue area. Is there congestion or delays at this time anyone know ??


----------



## z103 (30 Jan 2009)

Dublin coach goes from Tallaght to Airport.
There's a link on airport website.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jan 2009)

[broken link removed] is the service from level 3 of The Sqauare.

Have heard the service is very good.  Son used it and found it to be good.

Depending on where you are flying to you appear to be leaving yourself far too little time.  Security could be busy, traffic heavy.  Best to get there earlier than 9.30.

You might to have a look at the [broken link removed]


----------



## butterfield (30 Jan 2009)

I will be driving there and parking at airport .... not taking bus.  I will have checked in on line so no queueing up just straight to security.   Want to know approx how long to drive to get there maybe at 9 am  ish


----------



## Auntie (31 Jan 2009)

I flew out of Dublin Airport yesterday morning at 10:30. Left Tallaght at 8am and it was pretty much a straight run down the M50, small bit of congestion at Finglas but it kept moving. 
I parked in the Red Long Term and got the bus up and had bag-dropped and through security well before 9am. 
The airport was really quiet at that time yesterday too.


----------



## TheShark (1 Feb 2009)

Should take no more then 30 mins.
Also if you take the Ballymun exit and go around the airport perimiter to the Long Term Parking you will save another few minutes.
I drive the route every morning.


----------



## butterfield (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks Shark and Auntie thats what I needed to know - will be using red car park too.

Just wanted to know if there were bottlenecks on way  - looks like it a fairly straight run now.   use the M50 during the day a lot and have to say its brilliant now with toll station gone and even with ongoing work is free flowing most of the time.   

Thanks again.


----------



## Auntie (1 Feb 2009)

If you are using the red carpark and you book online in advance on the airport website it;s €7 per day. 

But it didn't read my numberplate on Friday so make sure you have the credit card with you or the barrier mightn't lift


----------



## butterfield (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks Auntie, I am actually in red car park so nice to know if I have any problems


----------



## theresa1 (26 Jun 2009)

Brother arriving in Dublin on monday and wants to get from the Airport to southside. What's the cheapest way on bus? Can you buy a Rambler one day ticket at the airport as it's €6 and you can use this on 747 and 748 and then still get another bus from town.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jun 2009)

Where exactly do you mean when you say Southside? The [broken link removed]would be €8 and the [broken link removed] Is it worth the extra bother to get 2 maybe 3 buses instead of the Aircoach for the sake of €2 saving.


----------



## theresa1 (26 Jun 2009)

Sorry Crumlin -it would be great if he could get a one day rambler in the airport.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jun 2009)

Depending on which part of Crumlin it is he could get the combined dublin bus/rambler ticket for €7.50.  Take the bus to Heuston and then the [broken link removed] to Crumlin/Drimnagh.  Someone could pick him up from there.


----------



## so-crates (27 Jun 2009)

You can get a rambler ticket. Either from the Kiosk shop, the CIE information desk or there are ticket machines just outside arrivals near the Dublin Bus bus stops. He can use the ticket to get into town on the 748, hop off at the Quays and then hop on a bus straight out to Crumlin which would be a couple of stops up


----------



## theresa1 (28 Jun 2009)

Thanks so-crates.


----------

